# how ?



## gt350 (Jun 25, 2006)

how old were u wen u got insured on a skyline and wat model ?

is there any point in lookin for a skyline in ur teens ? honestly

thanks for the help


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

unless you have got 6k or more to spend on insurance a year, then yes.

if not, dont bother unless you will offroad insure it and ONLY drive on tracks/private terrain.

trust me, i went down that route.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

I wouldn't even try. The insurance companys would be rubbing their hands with delight at thought of having you pay up £6k+ a YEAR on insurance. 

Then if you crash it, you'll NEVER be able to afford to run it again, even worse you could get v.badly injured (these aren't 1.2 corsa's!). Put your foot down and you'll see that wall 100m away pretty quickly...

The petrol costs would be very high - and plus if you do spank it you will no doubt be asked to bend over a table and prepare for the worst when it comes to the excess you will have to pay.

It'll be your pride and joy - but if you're unfortunate to come back to it from parking next to the old dear who is as blind as a bat and has decided to scratch it when getting out her car - you won't be very pleased as this will mean you having to pass over the green stuff - lots of green stuff.

Maintenance will also be v.high. Some people here pay roughly the same amount to keep their Skyline's on the road as a Porsche 911 or a Ferrari - depends how far you want to go.

Tax will also be a good £200+ a year mark.

Apart from that - it's all cool!


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

i got my skyline when i was 20. got an r33 gts non turbo although it was same insurance for a turbo which i didnt know! cost 2500 tpft. now 21 and got an r32 gtr insurance 1200 tpft.
just go for it!


----------

